# suche S-ATA DVD-Brenner mit Lightschribe



## X-Color (28. November 2006)

Hallo Forum,
ich verzweifle gerade bei meiner Suche, einen S-ATA DVD Brenner ausfindig zumachen der auch die Möglichkeit bietet mithilfe von Lightschribe eine CD/DVD zu beschriften.

Gibt es da schon etwas? Habe jedenfalls nur normale S-ATA DVD-Brenner ausfindig machen können, die aber keine Lightscribe Möglichkeit bieten.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...
Gruß X-Color


----------



## AndreG (1. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

Momentan ist das nur bei IDE möglich. Jedoch kann dir da ein Adapter weiterhelfen 

Mfg Andre


----------



## X-Color (4. Dezember 2006)

Hi,
danke für deinen Hinweis...ist dir dabei solch ein Adapter in den Siin gekommen?
IDE auf SATA Adapter.
Schaut ja leider nicht gerade Freundlich aus...bei so nem Ding bleib ich doch lieber auf IDE und warte noch ein Weilchen .

Gruß X-Color


----------



## AndreG (4. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

Die Dinger gibbet in allen Möglich "Bauformen", aber wie gesagt, es ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei.

Mfg Andre


----------



## derpfaff (11. Juli 2007)

Ok, ich schreibe mal in diesem Thread...
Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir endlich einen DVD-Brenner kaufe und bin nach wie vor fasziniert von LightScribe.
Jetzt die Frage an euch:
- Habt ihr Erfahrung damit? Wenn ja, welche?
- Würdet ihr ein Modell empfehlen?

PS: muss nicht SATA sein... Habe noch einen IDE-Platz frei!

Gruß,
derPfaff


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. August 2007)

Auch wenn es was her ist, von Asus gibt es einen SATA-DVD-Brenner der Lightscribe mitbringt.


----------



## TeamSynatic (13. August 2007)

Also ich hab mir vor ein paar Monaten von LG einen DVD-Multi-Brenner (+ - RAM) mit Lightscribe gekauft (IDE). Und ich bin super zufrieden, allerdings dauert es bei aufwendigen Bildern genau so lange wie normales bedrucken (sollte man sich keine Illusionen machen!). Es ist aber sofort Benutzbar (keine Trockenzeit) und bei kleinen Beschriftungen wesentlich schneller.


----------

